# Home made coping sled



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

Just completed my coping sled for my router table, thought I would share this with you.

I made the base from 3/8 polycarbonate plastic, the same material for making cd's and bulletproof windows. polycarbonate over other types of plastic is unbeatable for strength combined with light weight and machinable with standard router bits makes this a good choice, but it's the most expensive piece of the project at $23. 

I added 2 5 1/2" horizontal clamps for extra hold down strength, a 3" post front and rear to guide the sled plus I added the sliding material stop to keep the work in perfect alignment too the fence and router bit.

The sleds fences and stops are made from 3/4 high high pressure melamine with 2 1/4 star knobs that can be adjusted to handle workpieces up to 7 1/4 in width.

The total cost to make this jig was $40. but worth every penny and produces perfect joints without any hint of end grain of tearout

Here's the Pictures
Cheers
Glen


----------



## Dan Phalen (Dec 14, 2010)

Very nice, clean job. I like the ability to see beneath the clear polycarb. Thanks for showing how it's done.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

That's pretty slick, Glen. I like the "see-through" aspect.


----------



## Glen L (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks all

It's kind of like a see through router base.

Cheers
Glen


----------



## Finleyville (Feb 28, 2010)

Where did you source out the poly?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Finleyville said:


> Where did you source out the poly?


I get most of mine off eBay.. shipping hurts most deals though. If you are near a reasonably large city, check around sign making companies for offcuts. May get some for a dumpster dive.


----------



## sjama6678 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice, well done...Incra Fan I see, good 4 u


----------

